# HELP vietnamese stick insects



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

got sent some eggs about a week back and i placed them in clear container on their own and waited. 1 started hatching this morning and now i have got back he is dead and only 3 quarters out the egg case. is there anything i can do? im not meant to spray them when they are hatching or anything am i?

also what can i feed them on and where can i find it?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Forgive me for sounding harsh, you have had them a week and its only _now_ you are asking? Why did you accept eggs for an animal you don't know how to look after?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

awwww hun some of the hatchling dont make it which is why i send extra.
find some bramble to feed or rose leaves they will eat hawthorn and oak but you aint gonna find the last 2 this time of year. dont spray the eggs take the hatchlings out and put in enc then spray hope that helps let me no how they get on:notworthy:


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

Ensure that they are kept on some form of moist substrate (tissue paper or kitchen paper). Inside a tub with a lid, poke plenty of air holes into the sides and lid (this helps to slow down mould growing).
As long as the humidity is moist in the container then everything should be OK. Some nymphs do die while hatching.

Do you have the Latin name for these as some people mistake Vietnamese for spinosa or zompri (yes my first alleged Vietnamese were in fact spinosa).

They will feed on bramble (found in woodlands and various other places), Ivy, oak and possibly eucalyptus.

Remember to collect all food plants away from major roads and farmers fields due to the high risk of chemical contamination.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Taz Devil said:


> Ensure that they are kept on some form of moist substrate (tissue paper or kitchen paper). Inside a tub with a lid, poke plenty of air holes into the sides and lid (this helps to slow down mould growing).
> As long as the humidity is moist in the container then everything should be OK. Some nymphs do die while hatching.
> 
> Do you have the Latin name for these as some people mistake Vietnamese for spinosa or zompri (yes my first alleged Vietnamese were in fact spinosa).
> ...


 i never wet mine they will not hatch if they get wet in my opinion


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

I didn't say wet them. But keep them on moist substrate so that the tub/enclosure is humid.

This helps prevent the nymph getting stuck when the yolk/albumen dries out while hatching.

To date using this method I have not had a partial hatch, only the usual shell stuck to the foot, but this drops of after the nymph has had a walk about.

But everyone to their own.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

GRB said:


> Forgive me for sounding harsh, you have had them a week and its only _now_ you are asking? Why did you accept eggs for an animal you don't know how to look after?


 
lol. ive had the eggs a week yes and i was told how to care for them and did everything, i was just wondering why the first one died. thank you

thanks for the tips


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

ive now placed them on dampish kitchen towel as it seems the one that died was very brittle and dry


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

so bramble leaves are off blackberry bushes? anythin else?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

oak leaves
hawthorn leaves
rose leaves
and a spray of water for all hatchling they will be fine:flrt:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

thank you. i dint expect them to hatch so early. only the one though, others aint started yet.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> thank you. i dint expect them to hatch so early. only the one though, others aint started yet.


good luck with them :flrt:


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

You will prob find that they hatch over a period of a few weeks. I got some and they started hatching a couple of weeks ago.
If one gets stuck you can try spaying it lightly and leave it a while then if it is still stuck you can try easing it out but unfortunately viets are quite fragile so this is as a last resort really.
As with all sticks you will get losses thats why nature compensates by large numbers of eggs. Also make sure you use a very fine net on the enclosure as they are masters of escape as I found out when my legged it :lol2:.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

PS I forgot to say if you spray the hatchlings bear in mind that they breathe thro their bellies not their mouths so don't swamp them.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> thank you. i dint expect them to hatch so early. only the one though, others aint started yet.


It may of been a stray egg hatched so be patient for the rest, give them a good 6 weeks for all to hatch out hun:notworthy:



Slinkies mum said:


> You will prob find that they hatch over a period of a few weeks. I got some and they started hatching a couple of weeks ago.
> If one gets stuck you can try spaying it lightly and leave it a while then if it is still stuck you can try easing it out but unfortunately viets are quite fragile so this is as a last resort really.
> As with all sticks you will get losses thats why nature compensates by large numbers of eggs. Also make sure you use a very fine net on the enclosure as they are masters of escape as I found out when my legged it :lol2:.


:lol2:he has been warned hun:lol2:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

mine havent hatched yet


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> mine havent hatched yet


aww luv they were layed in different batches give em at least 6 more weeks a couple have hatched early but these must be stray eggs layed weeks apart they will hatch hun:flrt:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> aww luv they were layed in different batches give em at least 6 more weeks a couple have hatched early but these must be stray eggs layed weeks apart they will hatch hun:flrt:


 
yeah ok  i have them in a plastic container with air holes had some rose leaves ready....but they died (the doctors down the road have loads so in an emengency ill be sorted lol)


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> yeah ok  i have them in a plastic container with air holes had some rose leaves ready....but they died (the doctors down the road have loads so in an emengency ill be sorted lol)


:lol2: take care they are clean hun as in pollution from cars and insecticides:notworthy: let me no when they hatch:2thumb:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

no more hatchies yet lol. the one that hatched wasnt as tiny as i thought.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> no more hatchies yet lol. the one that hatched wasnt as tiny as i thought.


:lol2: they are like a thread of cotton :flrt: give the rest a few more weeks hun some just dont make it! they can not be helped out either as the are so delicate and their legs just snap off. :bash: survival of the fittest:2thumb:


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

mine have hatched !!!! got six outta 10 but only got four alive this morn ,they are in a large sweet jar with a pot of bramble (in water covered wit cotton wool) and a mesh top 
Thanx Lynne !!!!!


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

reef said:


> mine have hatched !!!! got six outta 10 but only got four alive this morn ,they are in a large sweet jar with a pot of bramble (in water covered wit cotton wool) and a mesh top
> Thanx Lynne !!!!!


 Give the other eggs more time to hatch prob a few more to come.:notworthy: you are welcome hun hope they thrive for you:2thumb: i no where you can get more:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> :lol2: take care they are clean hun as in pollution from cars and insecticides:notworthy: let me no when they hatch:2thumb:


 
will do


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

reef said:


> mine have hatched !!!! got six outta 10 but only got four alive this morn ,they are in a large sweet jar with a pot of bramble (in water covered wit cotton wool) and a mesh top
> Thanx Lynne !!!!!


did you keep yours completely dry or on a damp substrate, and at what temp?


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

i kept them on damp tissue in my rep room ambient temp around 75/80f
6 eggs hatched ok the other four were dead half in half out


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

almost 99% hatch rate if you keep them dry and they will hatch fine at room temp i would not recommend damp hatching cond.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

ok wicked


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

yay one hatched and is walking about . ive put it in a small plastic cup with some bramble and gave it a little spray. not seen it eat but it was drinking soon as i put it in


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> yay one hatched and is walking about . ive put it in a small plastic cup with some bramble and gave it a little spray. not seen it eat but it was drinking soon as i put it in


RESULT:no1:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> yay one hatched and is walking about . ive put it in a small plastic cup with some bramble and gave it a little spray. not seen it eat but it was drinking soon as i put it in


 
Awwwwww:flrt:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

do the eggs look different once they have hatched? i cant tell which eggs are which in there lol. they are a few that are really dark though.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

if you look carefully at the flat top of the egg you can see its hollow and thus empty. dark eggs usually dont hatch they turn dark if they get wet but dont give up on them lol


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

ok cool . should i just spray the cup around or actually spray the insect? also he seems to just attach himself to the net at the top and nevr come down. not seen him eat yet.


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

You'll know when it has started eating. You will see small particles of frass (poo) on the floor of the enclosure. Even a good meal for them at this age will leave very little in the way of evidence on any of the leaves.

When spraying try to just spray the leaves. Most sticks don't like direct contact with water.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> ok cool . should i just spray the cup around or actually spray the insect? also he seems to just attach himself to the net at the top and nevr come down. not seen him eat yet.


they dont mind where you spray lol. They do love just hanging from the top:flrt:more active at night than during the day:notworthy:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

another hatchling today  thats 2. at least they can kep each other company now  whats the latin name for these?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> another hatchling today  thats 2. at least they can kep each other company now  whats the latin name for these?


Medauroidea extradentata


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

thank you


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

And this is where the confision sets in.

Do you have:-
*Vietnamese Stick Insect* (_Medauroidea extradentata_)
or
*Vietnamese Prickly Stick* (_Neohirasea Maerens_) 


_Parapachymorpha spinosa_ are regularly identified as _Neohirasea Maerens_

Here are a couple of pictures of my Adult which I myself bought as nymphs thinking they were _Neohirasea Maerens_ but turned out to be _Parapachymorpha spinosa_.

This is the female _Parapachymorpha spinosa_



























And this is the male _Parapachymorpha spinosa_


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

i dunno only babies lol. lynne?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> i dunno only babies lol. lynne?


i am here babe deffo medauroidea vietnamese stickies:notworthy::2thumb:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

adult pic

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











totally different to the prickly viet lol


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

awesome. thanks . the babies are amazing. so lively when there on my hand. just a little worried they aint eating. aint seen them move off the top yet


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> awesome. thanks . the babies are amazing. so lively when there on my hand. just a little worried they aint eating. aint seen them move off the top yet


 lazy lil beggers:lol2:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

is this normal right? ive tried putting them on the leaves but they just race to the top and sit there


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> is this normal right? ive tried putting them on the leaves but they just race to the top and sit there


 yes they do like just hanging out lol


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

3rd one is out . jut worried they aint eating. the bramble i have is very dry and brittle. only thing i can find. try get some better stuff tomorrow.how quick do they grow?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

6mths to adult brittle leaves hmmmm have you give the leaves any water?


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

yeh i keep spraying the leaves. gonna get some more today. struggle to find it though.


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

Try any woodland near to where you live, usually find a little bit of bramble in the shaded areas.

Best to keep the stems of the bramble in water (or oasis, but you have a better idea as to how low water levels are if you can see the water). I use one of those metal plug hole covers with the small holes in and thread the leaf stems through that then rest it over a small container with water in it. I'll take a pic when I get home tonight to show you what I mean.

Also for when they get bigger, I have found the ideal water container to be a plastic tooth brush holder (19p from either Wilkinsons or Asda). They have 4 large holes that you can put several branches of leaf stuff into, also with them being translucent, you can see the water level inside.


Plastic topped jars are ideal for both nymph and adult containers. Just holes into the lid, fill with water and put your leaf branches into the holes. If you are using this idea for your nymphs ensure that none of the holes has any large gaps in that your nymphs can get through.


@Lynne
First time I have seen these sticks. (I've only been keeping sticks for the past 10 months or so. Started out with the good old Indians, progressed to the Spinosa's and Trachys and then all hell broke loose when I got a container of Ova from a bloke I got my tank (4foot tank converted into 3 vivariums) from. It contained quite a few different species, of which 3 types hatched before I managed to fry the rest of the ova when I installed a new heat mat without a stat.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

thanks . think ill buy a small bit of oasis today and keep it wet then go in search of some bramble


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Taz Devil said:


> Try any woodland near to where you live, usually find a little bit of bramble in the shaded areas.
> 
> Best to keep the stems of the bramble in water (or oasis, but you have a better idea as to how low water levels are if you can see the water). I use one of those metal plug hole covers with the small holes in and thread the leaf stems through that then rest it over a small container with water in it. I'll take a pic when I get home tonight to show you what I mean.
> 
> ...


 lol cute arnt they:flrt:


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

Sure are, well wouldn't say cute, as my other half would run a mile if she came within more than 2 cm of them, but a nice looking species.

Just a smal collection of the pictures I have of my Phasmids. (not all of them have sat still enough for me to get their good sides).

My Flickr Page


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Taz Devil said:


> Sure are, well wouldn't say cute, as my other half would run a mile if she came within more than 2 cm of them, but a nice looking species.
> 
> Just a smal collection of the pictures I have of my Phasmids. (not all of them have sat still enough for me to get their good sides).
> 
> My Flickr Page


 bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shes a wuss lol nice stickies btw........:flrt:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

well what i did was found some lovely bramble and got a film case filled it with water ad put a hole in the lid then shoved the stem into it. so like its own mini plant pot but so the insects cant get in. sound good?


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

Excellent idea. Just a shame that I have digital camera and not a 35mm camera.   

Any chance of a pic or two of your setup??


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> well what i did was found some lovely bramble and got a film case filled it with water ad put a hole in the lid then shoved the stem into it. so like its own mini plant pot but so the insects cant get in. sound good?


:lol2: gr8


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

Taz Devil said:


> Excellent idea. Just a shame that I have digital camera and not a 35mm camera.
> 
> Any chance of a pic or two of your setup??


 
they are only in a clear plastic pint cup with netting ove the top at the min til they get bigger  but seems to be doing the job


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

My current set-up looks like this:-

This is a 4 foot fish tank converted into 3 equal sized sections with sliding doors. The top section will be used to keep my Anisomorpha paromalus in when they get to adult sized. These are sprayers and the chemical that they spray can cause breathing problems and temporary blindness, so I will have to segregate them from the rest of my sticks so that my 6 year old son knows not to handle them.

The middle section is insulated with polystyrene and has a heat mat starpped to the back. This is my incubator and currently holds my Ova.

The bottom section is currently used to keep all my junk in, but can be used for anything that comes along in the mean time.



This is my small Exo Terra Terrarium (30w x 30d x 45h) and currently houses all my nymphs.


This is my medium sized Exo terra Terrarium (45w x 45d x 60h) and is as a stop off point for my nymphs when they are a month or two from adult hood.

The red container on top is what I use to put various insects in when transporting them around. My son uses it mainly for his show and tells at school.



This is my Large Exo terra Terrarium (60w x 45d x 60h) and contains all my adult Phasmids.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

looks good


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> adult pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want that one :lol2:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> I want that one :lol2:


:lol2: noooooooooooooooo she's mine:whistling2:but i give the eggs away soooooooooo you can grow your own:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> but i give the eggs away soooooooooo you can grow your own:lol2:


I'm not listening (or trying not to ) :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> I'm not listening (or trying not to ) :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! except the p&p lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! except the p&p lol


I got nowhere to put them or anything to feed them anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> I got nowhere to put them or anything to feed them anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: Free sweetie jar from the post office and free bramble from the woods whilst walking the dog:whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> :lol2: Free sweetie jar from the post office and free bramble from the woods whilst walking the dog:whistling2:


ah what can I say to that?

I dont have a dog lol. 
I will have to see what my mum says, I think I have some tubs left from my other stick insects actually


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> ah what can I say to that?
> 
> I dont have a dog lol.
> I will have to say what my mum says, I think I have some tubs left from my other stick insects actually


:lol2:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

you still have eggs left then lynne?


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

I'd love to try and breed some of these but unfortunately I'm maxed out on Ova and Nymph space. in another 3 months time I'll have about 45+ _Trachyaretaon bruekneri_ to move into my mid sized tank. So I cannot accept any more Ova yet, but if you don't mind can I give you a PM once I have the space in my Nymph tank for a few more.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> you still have eggs left then lynne?


yes luv:notworthy:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Taz Devil said:


> I'd love to try and breed some of these but unfortunately I'm maxed out on Ova and Nymph space. in another 3 months time I'll have about 45+ _Trachyaretaon bruekneri_ to move into my mid sized tank. So I cannot accept any more Ova yet, but if you don't mind can I give you a PM once I have the space in my Nymph tank for a few more.


lol is that for me? sure you can they breed like wild fire males are rare in viets so females lay fertlie eggs on their own:whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> :lol2:


My mum said yes, IF we can get the food (I can nick some bramble from the farm we fly the hawks at hopefully :2thumb and the enc., wich will probably be a critter keeper (http://www.pet-shop.net/assets/images/le20060.jpg) or a gold fish bowl both of wich will need modifiying but I have some tubs and some 200g coffee jars for the young from when I kept the Indian S/I's


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> My mum said yes, IF we can get the food (I can nick some bramble from the farm we fly the hawks at hopefully :2thumb and the enc., wich will probably be a critter keeper (http://www.pet-shop.net/assets/images/le20060.jpg) or a gold fish bowl both of wich will need modifiying but I have some tubs and some 200g coffee jars for the young from when I kept the Indian S/I's


lol these grow to 8 inch long though hun.......... soo coffee jar is not much good ............i would recommend a large sweetie jar with a very fine net lid (as they are very small on hatch and gr8 at escaping)


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> lol these grow to 8 inch long though hun.......... soo coffee jar is not much good ............i would recommend a large sweetie jar with a very fine net lid (as they are very small on hatch and gr8 at escaping)


I said for the young (ie. until they get to a few inches long ) : victory: I will be getting the tanks or critter keepers when the pet shops open again wich will be soon enough apprently..


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> I said for the young (ie. until they get to a few inches long ) : victory: I will be getting the tanks or critter keepers when the pet shops open again wich will be soon enough apprently..


 the eggs i have will take around 8 weeks to hatch :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> the eggs i have will take around 8 weeks to hatch :Na_Na_Na_Na:


And I havnt a clue when the shops will be openeing. Either way, they are there if I need them but I probably wont lol.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

My egg thread lol 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-classifieds/215091-free-vietnamese-stickie-eggs.html


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

im getting into these insects now lynne . the 4 i have are doing really well.not actually seen them eating but i swear they have got bigger.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> im getting into these insects now lynne . the 4 i have are doing really well.not actually seen them eating but i swear they have got bigger.


We will have to start a bug mad thread lol ...............yeh they are so small you dont notice the nibbles out of the leaves:lol2:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

number 5 hatched this morning


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hehehe, are all fine and eating?:flrt:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

i assume so as they are all really lively and theres little poo's all over the floor of the cup


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

number 6 is out


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

number 7 is out and number 8 is pushing hehe


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

wish i had a camgood enough to get some pics


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> wish i had a camgood enough to get some pics


:lol2: Whats the head count lol................did you leave them dry to hatch?


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

Must be getting on at least 10 by now. Try and get some fuzzy pics up at least, would be nice to see the litte-luns.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Taz Devil said:


> Must be getting on at least 10 by now. Try and get some fuzzy pics up at least, would be nice to see the litte-luns.


 :lol2:I tried once but they are soooo small the pics are just a blurrrrrrrrrrr:whistling2:


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

It's taken me about 5 years to upgrade my old camera, the pictures are a lot better, but not as good as those that have a professional macro lens. But I'm happy with my Sony Cybershot T-70 and would recommend it to anyone wanting a new camera.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Taz Devil said:


> It's taken me about 5 years to upgrade my old camera, the pictures are a lot better, but not as good as those that have a professional macro lens. But I'm happy with my Sony Cybershot T-70 and would recommend it to anyone wanting a new camera.


 Sooooooooooooooo when you get some eggs off me you can take some fab pics :whistling2::notworthy::lol2:


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

Once the 45 Trachy nymphs have been relocated (about 2 or 3 more months till they are big enough) I'll be considering some new ones. All my adults are now nearing the end of their lives, my spinosa male died before chrimbo and so the females have about a month or so to go, me Trachy adults have around 4 months to go and my EC's have about 2 years


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

headcount is 8 now . the eggs are dry but with a bit of tissue in their thats wet which makes it slightly more humid. i found the new hatchlings would go straight to the condensation and drink it too until i found them . i got a pic last night which is ok. ill get it up tonight.


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

Great can't wait to see them.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

No.9 is out now. cant upload pic as photbucket is playing up  soon as it works ill get it up


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> No.9 is out now. cant upload pic as photbucket is playing up  soon as it works ill get it up


 Quick i am waiting hun:lol2:


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

same here. Looking forward to seeing your little gang.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

ok this is the best pic i could get with a 3 yr old 5 megapixel camera lol.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> ok this is the best pic i could get with a 3 yr old 5 megapixel camera lol.


YEY fab pic arnt they stunning


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

That's a good picture compared to my old 9 year old 1.3MP camera. Looks like it's having a good old drink there. Nice looking nymphs.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

like strands of cotton aint they .............sooo cute


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Chris may i put that pic on my egg thread please xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

yes of course you can . yeh they are tiny. although they handle better than i thought. a night mare to get them all in the same cup though as they just run for the top. it is ok to keep them altogether yes?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> yes of course you can . yeh they are tiny. although they handle better than i thought. a night mare to get them all in the same cup though as they just run for the top. it is ok to keep them altogether yes?


 Yes ...........fast lil beggers eh:flrt:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

thats ok then . might move them into a sweet jar, i know they are small but theres lots of them, dont wantt them getting overcrowded.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Prob best lol as they start to lose leggs when over crowded......................... thanx for the pic i have posted it xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

that picture of the baby is cool! lyn sent me some eggs and they arrived about half hour ago! got around 3 weeks to wait gutted lol :lol2:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

heheheheh Patience lol however i told chris they would hatch in a couple of weeks and the next day .........................oops lol


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> heheheheh Patience lol however i told chris they would hatch in a couple of weeks and the next day .........................oops lol



lol ill keep my fingers crossed then lyn :2thumb: your full of suprises


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> a night mare to get them all in the same cup it


My pink Wings are just as bad, open the Exo door and out they run, they never seem to stop moving once the door is open. Any other time and they just cling to the sides of the tank. Open the door and it's like a mass jail break.  



chris_wade said:


> is ok to keep them altogether yes?


Yes, it's OK to keep most species together as nymphs. Some of the sexually reproducing species require a higher female to male ratio so that the males do not fight for the same females.

If you want something that is cheap and ideal for nymphs have a look at this DIY enclosure. They are ideal for nymphs, with plenty of ventilation and big enough for quite a few littluns. Total cost including the Glue Gun is less than £3. I made one to start off with. but I now use it to sift out the ova from the sand tub I have in my tank for some of my sticks to bury their ova in.

You're luck to have only 3 weeks to wait. I've been waiting upwards of 6+ months for some of mine to hatch.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Taz Devil said:


> My pink Wings are just as bad, open the Exo door and out they run, they never seem to stop moving once the door is open. Any other time and they just cling to the sides of the tank. Open the door and it's like a mass jail break.
> 
> 
> Yes, it's OK to keep most species together as nymphs. Some of the sexually reproducing species require a higher female to male ratio so that the males do not fight for the same females.


Males are rare in viets sooooo no prob there........


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

Ah, parthenogenic species are best for beginners. No worries about fertilisation. Only worries are if you have a substrate in the tank and have an explosion as I did when I tried to create a living set-up. Gone back to kitchen paper on the floor now. Still get the occasional pink wing hatching cos they are clever little buggers and experts at hiding one or two of their ova.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

your not wrong there.....................lol


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

lynneowen1 said:


> Prob best lol as they start to lose leggs when over crowded......................... thanx for the pic i have posted it xxxxxxxxxxxxx


 
no probs . got 10 altogether now . what do you mean loose eggs when ever crowded?


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

hey chris how many eggs did you get mate?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> no probs . got 10 altogether now . what do you mean loose eggs when ever crowded?


some times their leggs come off when they are over crowded ie..clambering over each other,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but they do re grow lost leggs in shed lol


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

7109 said:


> hey chris how many eggs did you get mate?


if i remember right it was around 20 eggs ................


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> no probs . got 10 altogether now . what do you mean loose eggs when ever crowded?


Hi Chris, I may be wrong but if the sticks in your signature are the ones you got from Lynne they are not M. Extradentata. M.Es are a totally different species which have horns on their heads.
I never thought to ask but I think Lynnes ones are Vietnamese Ramulus (nam rams). Anyway I'll pull my neck in now case I'm wrong.:blush:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

dont think so hun but need pic to be sure.........please


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

lol and hes all ready got a 10 head count..... oh im going to have fun....


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

This is an M. Extradentata adult. I've pinched the pic cos I only have eggs in these. They do come from Vietnam tho.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Slinkies mum said:


> Hi Chris, I may be wrong but if the sticks in your signature are the ones you got from Lynne they are not M. Extradentata. M.Es are a totally different species which have horns on their heads.
> I never thought to ask but I think Lynnes ones are Vietnamese Ramulus (nam rams). Anyway I'll pull my neck in now case I'm wrong.:blush:


Ramulus discripiton

*Description:* Females large and bulky, and a brilliant shade of apple green. They have short, stubby yellow spines and serrated legs. They have a large chute at the end of the abdomen for flicking eggs at the end of their abdomen. They also have small rudimentary *wings* which are useless for flight. *Males are less stunning, being a light chocolate brown. Wings are a reddish-brown, and are fully capable of flight. * 

​no wings and really rare males which are no wings toooooooooo *i hate latin lololol*​


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

What do your adults look like Lynne. There are a few on the PSG list just down as Vietnamese sp.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

yeh i got about 18-20 eggs . i cant tell which are bad and which are good and which have already hatched lol so im just leaving them in their for ages. seem to be getting about a hatchling a night lol


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Slinkies mum said:


> What do your adults look like Lynne. There are a few on the PSG list just down as Vietnamese sp.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

cant wait till mine get that size lol


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

me either! i keep checking my jar and no movement yet


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

they will soon come


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Ramulus Artemis PSG144 I think


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

? now im confused lol


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> ? now im confused lol


The Phasmid Study group has a list of all sticks in culture. Nearly 300 on the list. The eggs you got from Lynne are Ramulus Artemis No 144 on the list. Often reffered to as Vietnamese Ramulus or nam rams. Apparently quick growing and use their tails to flick eggs. They are parthenogenic and males extremely rare if not non-existant.
I got some eggs from Lynne a while back nearly all of them have hatched now I have just got one left to go.
The ones you mention in your signature do come from Vietnam but are a different species and have a pair of horns on their heads.
Soz if I've caused confusion.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Hiya! 3 of my eggs hatched last night! Think mine were from the batch you sent out before xmas! I panicked as I wasn't quite ready for them yet, so I cut the top of a coke bottle off, covered it in netting and put some bramble in for them, gave it a quick spray and they seem to be getting on ok in there! will this be ok for a few days before I can put them in something else?
Also are there different types of bramble? the stuff near my house looks slightly different to the stuff you see in the woods!
One of the hatchlings left one of its legs behind in the eggshell. Will it grow back with its first shed? And why does the one in your picture only have 4 legs?
Thanks!! : victory:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

hehehe gr8 hun...........it will regrow its leg in a couple of shed's.......the one in the pic has 6 leggs but 2 are streched out over its head, they sit like this most of the time.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Can they eat the hedge, privit?


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

Slinkies mum said:


> The Phasmid Study group has a list of all sticks in culture. Nearly 300 on the list. The eggs you got from Lynne are Ramulus Artemis No 144 on the list. Often reffered to as Vietnamese Ramulus or nam rams. Apparently quick growing and use their tails to flick eggs. They are parthenogenic and males extremely rare if not non-existant.
> I got some eggs from Lynne a while back nearly all of them have hatched now I have just got one left to go.
> The ones you mention in your signature do come from Vietnam but are a different species and have a pair of horns on their heads.
> Soz if I've caused confusion.


 
thanks for clearing that up


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

cant wait till mine arrive lynn


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

punky_jen said:


> Can they eat the hedge, privit?


no hun they like oak bramble and hawthorn...


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

punky_jen said:


> cant wait till mine arrive lynn


posted hunni xx


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I had some when i was about 10, some indian ones, they ate privit.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

indians are diff to these hun....Viets are a lil larger but wont eat privit i have tried lol...got masses o the stuff in the garden.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

lol so they eat blackbery leaves etc..?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

yep thats them..


----------

